# Brown Hairs Disapearing, Still Lots Of White



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't know if this is normal, but my brown hairs seem to be withering away, but still have lots of white hairs kicking around. They were at about 50/50, but now it looks like I have mostly white hairs. Don't know the strain, but I take it that they are mostly sativa, thin leaves and I am 10.5 weeks into flowering. I have a 30x microscope to look at trichomes, and some of the buds on the lower half of the plant have the odd amber head, but most of them are cloudy and clear. And on the top of my plant the trichomes are all clear and cloudy. So should I wait longer, even though some of my pistils are withering away (but still have lots of white hairs), or should I chop. Just wondering if I missed my window or not. Happy growing.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

Where is the love people? I noticed that the white hairs appear to be coming out of new calyxs (spelling?) I think I read somewhere that this is a sign that I missed my window of harvest. I am just waiting for more amber trichs. I am not too worried about it, just would like an explination why this is happening, or if it is just normal. What I am saying is that "Am I Losing My Mind And Just Seeing Things"? Thanks hopefully for a response. CH


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm, I dunno bro lol... I am like 3-4 weeks from harvest, I saw a couple of little hairs die away first few weeks... but I mostly have white, are the buds growing?    How do they feel?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

They feel nice and tight. With the new calyxes coming in they are  putting on some weight. I have one off my tops leaning pretty good right now, and it keeps leaning more and more. So they definately still packing on weight. And thanks for replying D!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey CH, I'd go with the trichomes as a barometer for ripeness and not the hairs. I've observed lots of red hairs wither away on my plants. Usually I see this on the buds on the top of the plant, so maybe the heat from the lights is frying them? Just a guess, but on my crop some of the red hairs withered away when the trichs were still all clear


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright Rehab, now we are getting somewhere! And it does seem that the hairs on top of the plant are withering away more than the rest. My lights are pretty close, but the leaves are not getting burned, so hopefully all is well. I have stared at them trichs for so long now my eyes are getting crossed!


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 25, 2007)

what about cutting the buds that look done and leaving the rest to mature?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

They may look done by the naked eye, but when I am looking at my trichs, they are not quite ready yet. They are cloudy and clear with the odd amber one. I am looking for just cloudy and amber, about 50/50.


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 26, 2007)

so when you look at the trichs which ones do you examine?  the ones on the pistols or leaves...?  or do you just pick a rondom selection and go off that?  also how many do you look at the get an acurate idea of the overall maturity?


----------



## stein_free (Apr 27, 2007)

yea i'm at the spot   my bottom buds are covered with red hairs about 1/4 the way up but the upper middle and top are white plus the top buds are showing new growth  and most of the hairs are white and i am also 10 weeks into flowering  these ones i have are deffinetly in the sativa strain  i've already harvested the other six plants that were with them   . i did read sativas can take up to thirteen weeks to ripen but i'm not sure either if i missed the chop window    i'll watch this thread to see if theres an answer    and i'm also gonna watch the tricones    maybe that ways more accurate   . happy growing  and keep :bong1:  peace


----------

